

Will Apple Own Microsoft? (the thoughts of a 9-year-old) - mdubov
http://www.mmdtech.com/articles/will-apple-own-microsoft-from-our-guest-contributor-alex-dubov/

======
p_sherman
How is this interesting/useful/educational/informative? This was worse then
the reddit posts.

------
ckluis
Epic. Pretty articulate for a 9-year old, but I love it even though I think
it's slightly fabricated.

~~~
octman
Not fabricated. I know the kid in question.

------
farinasa
I hope he goes to law school as well to learn about antitrust issues.

------
phamilton
So.. microsoft is only a 5-7 billion dollar company?

